# Cut Off Blades



## Rick_B (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm looking tp buy some'cut off blades for'an Aloris AXA #7 tool holder.  I would like to find a source for 1/2" x 1/16 or 3/32 thick blades. i wantto get the wedge style - both sides slope down like an inverted V versus the Tstyle'blsdes.  any suggestions for a source?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## jgedde (Aug 19, 2012)

Why don't you want the T blades?  They work very well.

John


----------



## Rick_B (Aug 19, 2012)

John - this seems to be an ongoingmdebate among those with a lot'more'experience than i have.  i have had recommendations for both the tapered and T style.  My only logic is that a tapered blade would provide more side clearance than a T style but i surely cannot prove that.  Have you'had any issues with side clearance with the T type.

Oh and BTW - i looked closer and the toolholder is a Phase II being used in an Aloris tool post.  i need to verify that the Phase II takes the same size and types of blades.

Rick


----------



## jgedde (Aug 19, 2012)

The Phase II (AXA, 250 series) does take 1/2" H parting blades.  The nice thing about the T blades, is that they're hollow ground on the top.  This guides the chips away from the edges of the cut and helps prevent a chip from getting stuck.  They also have a bit of side relief on the top T section.  Some machinists like to back out and widen the kerf to prevent binding.  I just use liberal amounts of cutting fluid and haven't had many isses with binding (assuming the parting tool is exacvtly perpendicular to the work).

I've used both types, and now use the T tools (also known as P tools) exclusively.  That is until I can buy a carbide insert parting tool.  Now those are really a dream to use - but they're pricey.  

With the 1/2" high parting tools the Aloris style holders take, you're a bit limited to how far you can allow the tool to stick out.  Any more than an inch or so and it's a disaster wating to happen.  I like the 3/32" wide ones the best.  The wider they are the more rigid your lathe needs to be to be successful.

Check out the Tubalcain videos on parting off on Youtube.  Mrpete222 is his user name.  He goes into a lot of detail about the particulars of each type of parting tool.

John


----------



## Benji (Aug 22, 2012)

Another issue is getting the blade vertical in the holder. The tapered blade has no reference. 
I use the T type and just put a long 1/16 thick by about 3/8 wide, brass shim between the narrow part of the blade and the wall of the holder. 

I tried the tapered ones, and I prefer the T types. 

I get mine from McMasters. I use Cobalt


----------



## Rick_B (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks guys -i've got two tapered and a beveled coming to me -i'm going to try whichever gets here first :

Rick


----------

